

Making a Physical Product Part 2. - j0ncc
http://b.jonw.com/post/50915611673/making-a-physical-product-part-2

======
toki5
Articles like these are inspiring to me.

We see acquisition articles and startup success stories on this site that
frequently range in the millions, and they're sort of like the rock stars of
the bunch, where your chances of success have to do with a creative idea, hard
work, and not a small amount of luck.

But cases like this, where Jon's managed to make (at least ramen)
profitability off of a product he's made and shipped to people who enjoy it --
small scale stories like this -- are great.

Reading things like this makes me think, if you have some idea and _you_ want
it to come to fruition, then DO IT.

------
swanson
Really awesome post - I love these small scale stories. The spaceisinteresting
tumblr posts are really funny, how did you hire people to do the art/facts?

------
macavity23
Nice post! Good to see how the making & debugging processes translate to meat
space.

One other thing I'd like to see: how did you find your customers? Was it just
F&F or did you do any wider marketing?

